# Nothing worked



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

After tired Effexor anafranil Made me exhausted and cymbalta and 3 ssri 
Nothing worked I'm still stressed anxious depressed .. What help me?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You have not taken anafranil long enough nor at a high enough dose. You give up way too early on meds.


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> You have not taken anafranil long enough nor at a high enough dose. You give up way too early on meds.


anafranil make me Worn out i dont continue it i dont feel my legs He blocked me the blood flow in the legs


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chiko said:


> anafranil make me Worn out i dont continue it i dont feel my legs He blocked me the blood flow in the legs


Oh yah that's weird. What about effexor did you try 375mg and adding an antipsychotic?

Effexor only did anything for me after 300mg+.


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Oh yah that's weird. What about effexor did you try 375mg and adding an antipsychotic?
> 
> Effexor only did anything for me after 300mg+.


I was on 300mg didn't worked


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chiko said:


> I was on 300mg didn't worked


I would have added olanzapine to it at that point. Antipsychotics and antidepressants work really well together. You get the extra serotonin at the 5-ht1a receptors as the antipsychotics block a lot of the receptors that may cause serotonin side effects.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

One combination I found effective is Lamictal + AAP, this was the combination that pulled me out of my last episode and a lot of people seem to have success with it. Even if they happen to be useless on their own, as in my case, together they can work magic. The combination will work on both depression and anxiety. I found Geodon anxiolytic but unfortunately I never tried it long enough for depression, so I ended up with Lamictal + Seroquel.
Worth a shot.

/depressed77


----------



## BrendanG (Aug 27, 2013)

250 mg 2 times a day xanax has usually worked for me..


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

BrendanG said:


> 250 mg 2 times a day xanax has usually worked for me..


Yeah, a half gram of Xanax should do it 

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

BrendanG said:


> 250 mg 2 times a day xanax has usually worked for me..


Really? And you have not disappeared into the ether where a series of black holes all pull at your body to try to suck it in but they perfectly balance each other?


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

In some web said thats anafranil make you more anxious at beggin maybe that's my issues I just increased to 75mg hope you feel better


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chiko said:


> In some web said thats anafranil make you more anxious at beggin maybe that's my issues I just increased to 75mg hope you feel better


That's the spirit.

/depressed77


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

Every time when I increase dose that's increase anxiety?

Thx /depressed77 you help me a lot


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chiko said:


> Every time when I increase dose that's increase anxiety?
> 
> Thx /depressed77 you help me a lot


When you hit 100mg it usually starts to do something.

/depressed77


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I would suggest that you try Nardil, it has a high efficacy and helps for most disorders. Could even call it a wonder drug.


----------



## haneyhkw (Aug 28, 2013)

The combination will work on both depression and anxiety.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

ChopSuey said:


> I would suggest that you try Nardil, it has a high efficacy and helps for most disorders. Could even call it a wonder drug.


I wonder how quickly it will make me obese


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

CD700 said:


> I wonder how quickly it will make me obese


http://weightgaincalculator.com/

/depressed77


----------

